
Ask HN: Firefox Android users, is umatrix working now? - tellme_throwa
After signature expiry incident, it appears lot of addons have recovered but I can&#x27;t yet install umatrix.<p>Of course I could set xpiinstall.signatures.required to false but that&#x27;s not that reliable..
======
dngray
I am sure you could have figured this out for yourself:

• May 5, 2019 [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/android/66.0.4/release...](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/android/66.0.4/releasenotes/)

• May 7, 2019 (further fix that was for the master password thing)
[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/android/66.0.5/release...](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/android/66.0.5/releasenotes/)

